# Tailor made rubber cab mats



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone know of a supplier of rubber mats to fit the sevel cab?

Our a/sleeper nuevo has a fitted cab carpet which looks like it will wear easily, but we want something that looks 'fitted', not just a couple of square mats as supplied by halfords etc to cover where your feet go.

Any ideas?

pete.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Does anyone know of a supplier of rubber mats to fit the sevel cab?
> 
> Our a/sleeper nuevo has a fitted cab carpet which looks like it will wear easily, but we want something that looks 'fitted', not just a couple of square mats as supplied by halfords etc to cover where your feet go.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete

We have never found that the Autosleeper cab carpets show signs of wear. They get grubby but i use my little hand held steamer & an old terry type cloth and they come up like new. We have a Boxer base vehicle at the moment & with the Autosleeper carpet in place there is no room on the drivers side to put another mat.

Hope you are enjoying your van & have no problems Autosleeper or base vehicle wise.

If you really want to try for some mats try the base vehicle dealership. They should be able to help

Motorhomer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks motorhomer,

We've tried peugeot but all they do is a rough/hessian type carpet that covers the whole cab area, we're after separate rubber mats for driver and passenger side. Perhaps i should get the type you cut to fit yourself.

Your comments on the carpet not wearing are interesting, i would have thought it would wear where your shoe heels touch the carpet when operating the pedals over the years. We used to have an old a/s symphony and that carpet had started to wear around the drivers footwell, mind you, it had been well used.

The search continues...

pete.


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete

Can't help with purpose fitted mats but we bought shaped mats that fit quite well, I think they were from a car accessory shop. We cut a slit to go round the base of the steering column and keep them in place with sticky backed velcro. Seems to work well and looks OK.

Good luck with your search.

Jeanann


----------



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

Visit a GOOD carpet shop, get them to supply a quantity of fibre-bonded carpet, available in a wide selection of colours, and cut it to shape and get the shop to have the edges whipped,
OK, so you don't know about whipping but any good carpet shop will know.
Total cost for a cab carpet £30.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies jeanann and moncayomike,

Jeanann, thanks for your comments, the tip for a cutout around the steering column is a good one, it would help keep the mats in place.

Mike, We would prefer rubber mats but the idea of bound edged carpets is certainly worth thinking about...

pete.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Pete,
We have a T shaped (A-S Logo on)carpet that fits along the cab front and comes into the gap between the seats, (also colour coded to original A-S Carpet) Cant remember maker but they are in South Yorks and go to the York Show. Very durable. Cost around 15 pounds I think.
Roger


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Roger,

i'll keep a lookout if we go to the york show.

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We bought a cab carpet at the York show last year.
The stand sold all the different shapes for different cab types.
I can't be certain but I think he sold "rubber" mats as well.

George


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like the same bloke George


----------

